# Debian Squeeze + aktuellste stable ISPConfig 3 - Fehler



## iceget (20. Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebe ISPConfig Community,

ich habe heute ISPConfig 3 installiert, funktioniert alles prima bis auf eines:
wenn ich im ISPConfig WebAdminbereich auf

ISPC Cron-Protokoll anzeigen 

klicke, schreibt er mir folgende Logs hin:
PHP Warning: copy(/etc/apache2/sites-available/SERVERNAME.com.vhost): failed to open stream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/apache2_plugin.inc.php on line 841
chown: ungültige Gruppe: „web1:client1“
usermod: Gruppe »client1« existiert nicht.
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
usermod: Keine Änderungen


Was kann ich dagegen tun? Ist dies normal? Ich habe mich 1:1 an die Anleitung gehalten.

Vielen Dank


glg Markus


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2011)

Schau mal nach, ob es die Gruppe client1 in /etc/groups gibt.


----------

